
A year with Twitter Developer Labs: What we've learned and changed - inickt
https://blog.twitter.com/developer/en_us/topics/tools/2020/a-year-with-twitter-developer-labs.html
======
inickt
Twitter has always gotten a bunch of crap for having a pretty hostile API (for
example, token limits and API not being at feature parity with the main site
with things like polls), but this seems to be concrete steps in the right
direction. Jack has said this will get better, and I am hoping they actually
follow through with the steps in this post.

I wonder if we will see a resurgence of 3rd party Twitter clients. I still use
Tweetbot for the lack of ads and chronological sorting, but do miss things
like polls and threads not working 100% of the time.

------
JoeMayoBot
Kudos to the folks in Twitter Dev. The new APIs look good and developer
outreach has been great. As a long-time Twitter API developer, I'm positive
and hoping the best for them in the upcoming new versions.

